
Ask HN: How to force customers to be more efficient - source99
Hi all,<p>I work with a customer&#x27;s engineer (subject matter expert) that is responsible for reviewing some outputs from my tools.  Specifically a video.  Specifically dozens of videos a day.<p>I sync all the videos to dropbox.  He views the videos manually through the dropbox web video player.  This is painfully slow and lacks fine grain control.<p>It would be much more efficient if he synced the folder, but i can&#x27;t seem to convince him that the minor overhead of keeping the folder in sync would drastically out weight the hourly annoyance he gets from viewing through the web interface.<p>Any feedback on how to actually convince him to make this change?<p>Thanks
======
ian0
Upload them to youtube as private videos?

Assume its the better player + there are plenty of tools to ease uploading.

Also he likes leaving nasty comments theres no better place!

------
dozzie
Start publishing the videos with rsync?

Why do you care about him working more efficiently, anyway?

~~~
source99
I'm not sure how rsync solves this any differently than dropbox.

I care because any in-efficiency just drives me crazy and we would be more
productive($$$) as a whole if he was more productive.

~~~
dozzie
> I'm not sure how rsync solves this any differently than dropbox.

It's quite simple: there's no web player to click, so he's bound to download
files to his workstation.

> I care because any in-efficiency just drives me crazy [...]

That's what I thought. Give up, you won't gain much from making him faster,
and the world is full of people who don't give a damn about their efficiency.

